# Another Booster for the UK



## Mike (Mar 21, 2022)

I heard on the news today, that all over 75s and those at risk who are over
12 years old, also those in care homes, for the elderly, should go for a booster.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60465983

Mike.


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2022)

Mike said:


> I heard on the news today, that all over 75s and those at risk who are over
> 12 years old, also those in care homes, for the elderly, should go for a booster.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60465983
> ...


Will you get a booster Mike?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

I mentioned this on the forum a couple of weeks ago. the consensus seemed to be that people would  continue to have as many boosters as they felt the WHO had decided they should have ...

Well, sorry, not me.. I've had 2 Vaccinations plus a Booster and only because I was told unless I had them I couldn't travel abroad.. which of course as many of you know is one of my passions.

So..I'm not going to submit to yet another booster vaccination in my body of a  substance of whch we know very little of it;s effects in years to come... enough already!!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 21, 2022)

I think many will decide they had enough...... 
I have seen the commercials to  push  to get a booster in case of new variant here in US ...... Many are no i have had enough....


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 21, 2022)

I think it is coming here too.  Right now it seems pharmacies are giving the shots with few if any questions asked, so I think we could get the 2nd booster if we wanted now.  Here is a recent article:

_Pfizer asks FDA to authorize second booster for older adults_ https://www.aha.org/news/headline/2022-03-16-pfizer-asks-fda-authorize-second-booster-older-adults

Don't know if they have approval yet, probably too soon.

I probably will get a second booster.  None of the three shots so far have given me any trouble, and I think it might lower my risk a bit.  But realistically not a whole lot.


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I mentioned this on the forum a couple of weeks ago. the consensus seemed to be that people would  continue to have as many boosters as they felt the WHO had decided they should have ...
> 
> Well, sorry, not me.. I've had 2 Vaccinations plus a Booster and only because I was told unless I had them I couldn't travel abroad.. which of course as many of you know is one of my passions.
> 
> So..I'm not going to submit to yet another booster vaccination in my body of a  substance of whch we know very little of it;s effects in years to come... enough already!!


Just wondering - what if additional mandates for additional Boosters are required for travel?  And so on & so on?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> Just wondering - what if additional mandates for additional Boosters are required for travel?  And so on & so on?


yes that could be a major problem but in all honesty I think they'd have a riot on their hands here in the UK.. and I don't mean that lightly, there's already been talk of it in the media this last week or so...


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2022)

They also started advertising drugs for Covid.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 21, 2022)

I’m very old, and if scientists I respect think more shots are indicated, I’m for it. I’m mainly interested in HAVING MORE YEARS TO COME, and I think appropriate  vaccinations increases the chances of that.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 21, 2022)

It appears that ALL of these vaccines are a "temporary" fix, and their protection wanes after a few months.  Combine that with the mutations that seem to be re-occurring, and boosters will likely be needed for quite some time.  
Given my age, and choosing between the options of a slightly sore arm, or winding up in the hospital, I'll take a couple days of minor arm pain.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I mentioned this on the forum a couple of weeks ago. the consensus seemed to be that people would  continue to have as many boosters as they felt the WHO had decided they should have ...
> 
> Well, sorry, not me.. I've had 2 Vaccinations plus a Booster and only because I was told unless I had them I couldn't travel abroad.. which of course as many of you know is one of my passions.
> 
> So..I'm not going to submit to yet another booster vaccination in my body of a  substance of whch we know very little of it;s effects in years to come... enough already!!


I'd wait a bit. Vaccine mandates are dropping all across Europe. In a few months it might no longer be an issue. Boosters not required.


----------



## Mike (Mar 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Will you get a booster Mike?


I am not sure chic, a month or so ago, I would have said yes,
but a few weeks ago I had chest pains, then got  an "iffy" E.C.G.
test, I get the occasional extra heart beat, my doctor said that
she needs to keep an eye on it, so as I am getting fairly old, I
maybe need guidance from her.

If everything is OK, then I probably will get it.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

chic said:


> I'd wait a bit. Vaccine mandates are dropping all across Europe. In a few months it might no longer be an issue. Boosters not required.


I'm definitely not going to have another booster unless for any reason it proves that I MUST


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2022)

chic said:


> I'd wait a bit. Vaccine mandates are dropping all across Europe. In a few months it might no longer be an issue. Boosters not required.


Daughter and OH have just returned from Munich.  They had to show proof of vaccination to go almost anywhere - even open air bier garden.

If I had to have another booster to enable me to visit the theatre or travel etc..  I'd have it.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2022)

Mike said:


> I am not sure chic, a month or so ago, I would have said yes,
> but a few weeks ago I had chest pains, then got  an "iffy" E.C.G.
> test, I get the occasional extra heart beat, my doctor said that
> she needs to keep an eye on it, so as I am getting fairly old, I
> ...


Be well my friend.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 22, 2022)

Sure, keep boosting them forever.  It's good money in the bank and keeps the economy going since China manufactures everything for us.  We need something to do.  Giving boosts all the time keeps some folks away from the welfare roll and that's good for the economy.  Why stop at 6, 8 or 10.  Go for 14, 18, 22.  The sky is the limit when it comes to the boosting world.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

No thank you.
I have had my two vaccinations and my booster.


----------



## Mike (Mar 31, 2022)

I finally managed to get a phone consultation with
my Doctor, she said that it was OK to get the second
booster, so now I need to book an appointment.

Mike.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

@Mike I am in neither category to get a 4th booster.
Over here, you have to be over the age of 65 or have a compromised immune system.


----------



## Mike (Mar 31, 2022)

I qualify Tish, 80+ years.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm in no hurry to get another booster, though I would do it if my doctor strongly recommended it. I figure he knows a lot more about this than I do.

But otherwise, I'll probably wait until the fall or winter, when there is more likely to be another surge.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 2, 2022)

I just had my second booster.  In addition to being 61, I have a range of serious medical problems that makes COVID very very very dangerous for me.

Big wave of an Omicron subvariant in China. Already in California. Very contagious, worse than Omicron. Will sweep across US pretty quickly.

New US Government website on COVID:

https://www.covid.gov/


----------



## Jules (Apr 2, 2022)

My British friend reports that the cases are rising rapidly in her area.
My daughter who caught Covid while visiting in Scotland was told that there was a surge of cases there, many of them repeat cases.  She’s still there until she’s cleared for travel in a few days.  This added lots of costs. 
Cases are increasing here after most of the mandates were lifted.  
They’re now talking of an annual shot at the same time as the flu shot.  There’s also discussion of a second booster for those in care homes who are immuno compromised.  My husband is, so I’d definitely have the shot to help keep our household well.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

I have spoken to a few people who have had the first booster and they all seem to have had a bad reaction. I had dubious side-effects to the vaccination so I'm not having any more.


----------



## Mike (Apr 3, 2022)

The number of reported cases will surely drop here soon,
as they, the Government, have stopped the free tests since
the 1st of April, only those who see a Doctor and have it
will be reported now, I think.

Mike.


----------

